

Amazon makes offer to Hatchette authors – to cut out Hatchette - RobAley
http://gigaom.com/2014/07/08/amazon-makes-a-direct-offer-to-hachette-authors-heres-the-full-letter/

======
seren
Nothing on the merit of the article, but the actual name of the publisher is
"Hachette", not "Hatchette". The title looks like a hatchet job currently...

------
taskstrike
Giving the authors 100% of the profit is a great negotiating move, it really
bring to light how much the authors are getting screwed now in terms of book
profits. Also Amazon makes it clear to everyone they don't care about the
money as much as Hachette.

